# 1990 Acura Integra vs. 1990 240sx



## Gunnin' 240sx (Jun 9, 2004)

What up? My cousin got a 1990 Integra ES with a cold air 5spd DOHC 16 valve I think stock they run 16.6 in a 1/4 mile with 130hp. I got a 1990 240sx that i just swapped to a KA24DE DOHC 16 valve 5spd (155hp 160 lbs torque) with PaceSetter Headers, AEM Cold Air, Sportline Springtech oh yeah and NO AC! I been in the integra and it be ghost that lil 4 dr 1.8L is fast and my car just came out the shop and this weekend I'm getting it registered so I wanna know who would win? Any Help? He's a shit talker and I got no expierence so far on how fast my car is gonna go.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i think you should be able to take him, but driving skill will make a difference too,


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Those Tegs aren't slow but by what you described, you have plenty of power under the hood too. If you are a good driver, you should own him.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

long live nissan vs all.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Gunnin' 240sx said:


> What up? My cousin got a 1990 Integra ES with a cold air 5spd DOHC 16 valve I think stock they run 16.6 in a 1/4 mile with 130hp. I got a 1990 240sx that i just swapped to a KA24DE DOHC 16 valve 5spd (155hp 160 lbs torque) with PaceSetter Headers, AEM Cold Air, Sportline Springtech oh yeah and NO AC! I been in the integra and it be ghost that lil 4 dr 1.8L is fast and my car just came out the shop and this weekend I'm getting it registered so I wanna know who would win? Any Help? He's a shit talker and I got no expierence so far on how fast my car is gonna go.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

240 will take it. that shouldnt even be a question!
v-tec schmee-tec, if you're a good enuff driver that integra doesnt have a chance! :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if you have to ask, you're going to lose.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NoNOS4u said:


> 240 will take it. that shouldnt even be a question!
> v-tec schmee-tec, if you're a good enuff driver that integra doesnt have a chance! :fluffy:


 corretc me if im wrong, buta 1990 teg didn't have vtec


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> if you have to ask, you're going to lose.


there is no confidance coming from him, hes still intimidated by a Honda.
He will loose to his fear and unsecure self rather than loosing to the car and the dorky driver.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^well said


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

a stock 240 would take a integra with CAI. dont trip you got it in the bag. unless you drive like a *** then your just askin a spanking.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

the 240 should win with out a problem. I beat a 91 integra 1.8L with my 89 auto 240 with a broke transmission. The only thing i have done to mine is that i took the intake pipe that goes from the fender to the airbox off. Hondas suck.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

My mom has 1990 Dodge Mini van with plants in the back.
My 240 has what might be a blown head gasket and a box of sweet tarts.

My mom weighs only 90 pounds cause she's a tiny korean woman.

who would win, I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The box of sweet tarts.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

you have a friggin 240, honda or acura whatever it is. they got nothin on you!
btw, you're right about the v-tec thing.. i hear they have b18 non v-tec motor. anyways, it doesnt matter :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh yeah.. btw.. its VTEC not v-tec. And um yes... the only thing the B18b has going for it is a near perfect rod stroke ratio. Great for turbo charging if you shot peen/cryo the rods and of course other stuff. But yeah.. for a honda thats the one to turbo stock honda to stock honda IMO.

Do you kids even know what VTEC does? its just a different cam profile... thats it. Woo hoo!!! :loser: Lame. It's not a hidden 5krpm activated turbo. hahaha.. ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Oh yeah.. btw.. its VTEC not v-tec. And um yes... the only thing the B18b has going for it is a near perfect rod stroke ratio. Great for turbo charging if you shot peen/cryo the rods and of course other stuff. But yeah.. for a honda thats the one to turbo stock honda to stock honda IMO.
> 
> Do you kids even know what VTEC does? its just a different cam profile... thats it. Woo hoo!!! :loser: Lame. It's not a hidden 5krpm activated turbo. hahaha.. ignorance is bliss.


Well its a device that adds more lift to the intake cam when activated by the ECU.....lol.....oh and they have a variable inlet tract, ala CA18DE (one feature omitted in the SR20 shitbox...cheap arse Nissan) its just the sum of 3 diffrent engine controls to get a better power curve  Variable valve timeing, Variable inlet and extra cam lift on demand......


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't Black top SR20DET's have the variable Valve timing....like vtec?


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

not too sure, but the SE-R's have variable valve timing.. :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

augimatic said:


> Don't Black top SR20DET's have the variable Valve timing....like vtec?


s14/s15 sr20's have vvt


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Im pretty sure the 240 will kick the tegs ass, 

so when are u gona do this?....


----------



## demon (Apr 27, 2004)

240 should win, a stock b18b isnt very fast. Now, an interesting race is that between an sr20det 240 and an Integra Type R. That is a complete drivers race, cant wait until i can get the swap in the 240 so I can line the 2 cars up!


----------



## Gunnin' 240sx (Jun 9, 2004)

it's my cousin that got the integra and over here they got there own lil crew called IR (Illegal Racing) he's a good driver but so am I he's prolly a lil better not much. But we plannin' on racing next week my car gets dropped with the springtech sportline springs and then I get it registrated. So I'll let ya know who wins I got a couple races so I'll post em I'm a racing fanatic and my block is a drag strip.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

geez just race... what are you scared of? you guys racing for "slips" or is it 2g buying winner take all?

lol who cares just race him...

btw *VVt-i* owns all.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well i think it should be close but it also depends who is a better driver. thats what i think. cause the integra i think is much lighter than a 240. so it would be pretty close if u ask me


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

If you lose to that car, that means you run 17's-18's cause thats what a stock heavy ass integra with a b18a/b runs.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

just dont get intimidated (sp?) by that pussy ass integra


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I beat a 1983 Vette in my 240


(who ever can say what is wrong with that statment gets to be cool for a day)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

either there was no 83 vette, or your car is stock and slow. im going to go with the latter.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

their is 1 survivng 83 vette and i think it lives in the meuseum


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

or that.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

VTEC (and VVTi) has three parts:

Variable Cam timeing
Variable inlet tract
Variable (extra) Cam lift 

The SR20 only has Variable cam timeing........POV!


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Only the S14 sr20 has VTC, "valve timing control" and it adds like 15 hp.....but it is usually removed when going for over 300whp applications due to it's interference with timing and valve overlap..

-Alex B.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

NoNOS4u said:


> you have a friggin 240, honda or acura whatever it is. they got nothin on you!
> btw, you're right about the v-tec thing.. i hear they have b18 non v-tec motor. anyways, it doesnt matter :fluffy:



SIgh man just drive !!!!get your shit togther and take him out you have more power then he does all you have to do it drive decent and talk some crap to him so he tries to push what he calls a "fast car" to its limits and breaks something (cuz its a acura / honda) or you would just clear him away your power is hard to match if you put some work into that car ....like my 1990 240 in work..... ill take any honda with it


----------

